
Identical Twins' Genes Are Not Identical - joeyespo
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/identical-twins-genes-are-not-identical/
======
danieltillett
Also with monozygotic twins the pre birth environment is not identical either.
Given both these effects it is amazing how similar many monozygotic twins are
to each other.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I've seen quite a few examples of dizygotic twins that are amazingly similar.
E.g. these two [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary-
Kate_and_Ashley_Olsen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary-
Kate_and_Ashley_Olsen) seem quite similar to my untrained eye.

~~~
danieltillett
Yes they can be. I have always amazed at those families where each of the
children is like a clone.

------
bmh100
This is a fascinating finding. Does this also imply that an individual might
have number-copy variants across his/her own body?

~~~
danieltillett
Yes. Your own cells are not identical genetically.

